# The Cockapoo Club of GB - News



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Following all the hard work being done behind the scenes by the Committee of The CCGB - yesterday it was announced that The Cockapoo Club of GB was the first Club to endorse the new "Puppy Information Pack" and the "Puppy Contract" launched by the BVA Animal Welfare Foundation and RSPCA on the 11th April.

The CCGB was contacted by the British Veterinary Association the other day to ask if we were happy for them to Tweet about it - of course we were over the moon and following tweets from both the BVA Animal Welfare Foundation and the British Veterinary Association itself, we were commended by The Karlton Index and by Carol Fowler of "Dog Breed Health" who hopes to work with us further on Welfare issues.

A big THANK-YOU to the Team and also to those who have supported our cause X

Stephen X


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well done guys - nice one!

Ian


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant news. Hard work well rewarded.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

:whoo: :whoo: :XD: arty: :twothumbs: :twothumbs: :first: :jumping: :star: :star:


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Following all the hard work being done behind the scenes by the Committee of The CCGB - yesterday it was announced that The Cockapoo Club of GB was the first Club to endorse the new "Puppy Information Pack" and the "Puppy Contract" launched by the BVA Animal Welfare Foundation and RSPCA on the 11th April.
> 
> The CCGB was contacted by the British Veterinary Association the other day to ask if we were happy for them to Tweet about it - of course we were over the moon and following tweets from both the BVA Animal Welfare Foundation and the British Veterinary Association itself, we were commended by The Karlton Index and by Carol Fowler of "Dog Breed Health" who hopes to work with us further on Welfare issues.
> 
> ...


Another big step forward! Brilliant :congrats:


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

For any twitter users out there - @WelfareVets


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great news ....

As you know I fully support this ...

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/04/20/rspca-puppy-contract-campaign-puppy-information-pack-pip/

I am also promoting that all puppy buyer should ask breeders to complete this contract


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

This is really flying the flag for Cockapoos! :whoo:

Well done Team. 

Karen xx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Well done on being rewarded for all your hard work x 


Jeanie x


----------



## buddysmum (Apr 23, 2012)

Well done


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Great effort guy's....one small step...a giant leap...:twothumbs::whoo:

Mick


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Following all the hard work being done behind the scenes by the Committee of The CCGB - yesterday it was announced that The Cockapoo Club of GB was the first Club to endorse the new "Puppy Information Pack" and the "Puppy Contract" launched by the BVA Animal Welfare Foundation and RSPCA on the 11th April.
> 
> The CCGB was contacted by the British Veterinary Association the other day to ask if we were happy for them to Tweet about it - of course we were over the moon and following tweets from both the BVA Animal Welfare Foundation and the British Veterinary Association itself, we were commended by The Karlton Index and by Carol Fowler of "Dog Breed Health" who hopes to work with us further on Welfare issues.
> 
> ...





Regarding this RSPCA/BVA puppy contract , I believe there are breed clubs who are not wanting to use it in it's present format and that there are breeders and clubs that already have in place their own contracts, hence why probably as yet there are not many endorsing it ?? I know the KC are wanting to see some changes to it : http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/item/4235

Speaking to some breeders, they are happy with their own contracts that they have in place and feel their own contracts are superior to that of this one.

I think it is a good idea however for those breeders who currently do not use a contract and as it is downloadable and can easily be adapted to fit their own need and think it is ideal for you as a club that inspects breeders to go on your approved list that you have a standard contract in place for them to use.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I wish to make it absolutely clear that I am writing this on my own behalf, and not as a spokesperson for CCGB:
Shirley, I don't give a stuff what you think, I am immensly proud of what the club has achieved and your attempt to undermine that achievement will, I hope, be seen for what it is by other users of the forum.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

brilliant news. Thankyou


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Regarding this RSPCA/BVA puppy contract , I believe there are breed clubs who are not wanting to use it in it's present format and that there are breeders and clubs that already have in place their own contracts, hence why probably as yet there are not many endorsing it ?? I know the KC are wanting to see some changes to it : http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/item/4235
> 
> Speaking to some breeders, they are happy with their own contracts that they have in place and feel their own contracts are superior to that of this one.
> 
> I think it is a good idea however for those breeders who currently do not use a contract and as it is downloadable and can easily be adapted to fit their own need and think it is ideal for you as a club that inspects breeders to go on your approved list that you have a standard contract in place for them to use.


Shirley I am presuming you have got your information whilst chatting to people on other forums. 

I can tell you that the BVA AWF are indeed communicating with other breed clubs/KC/CCGB and are assessing feedback from us all over the coming weeks and months as in time there will be appropriate revisions.

This standardised PIP and Puppy Contract will be the way forward as puppy buyers become aware of this as a legally binding contract from the trusted name of the RSPCA/BVA.

All the doubting thomas's will eventually have to real their necks in as this protocol is here to stay. J x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Again the CCGB is leading the way for Cockapoo's.
Not looking sideways or backward but forward, setting the standards for others to follow.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I wish to make it absolutely clear that I am writing this on my own behalf, and not as a spokesperson for CCGB:
> Shirley, I don't give a stuff what you think, I am immensly proud of what the club has achieved and your attempt to undermine that achievement will, I hope, be seen for what it is by other users of the forum.


Think you have misread if you think I am undermining you- *since I said it was a good idea for those who do not have contracts in place as yet and ideal for your club to use. *

My opening comment was : REGARDING the contract.........it was not REGARDING CCGB. 

My comments were to do with the actual "contract" in relation to the KC statement on their website and with breeders I have spoken to.

It's not a contract you have written- so no need to take it so personally if there are breeders whom wish to use their own or if the KC are wanting to see some amendments to it's current format.


I am disappointed that CCGB feel I am undermining them every time I make comments on this forum.  That is not my intention to undermine your club as we are suppose to both be working for the good of cockapoos.:ilmc:

However sometimes important issues are raised and/or need clarification or further discussion.

It is surely unhealthy for people just to accept things blindly because it is only by questioning and discussing that improvements will be made 

S x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Reflecting back, I find is always very interesting....Looking at the original post I made in October last year - it seems that we have not deviated very much at all from my initial vision: 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2812

Several times I was told that unless I took that step forward no one would follow.

I took that step.....but with people beside me - not following.

Stephen x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I look back on that post and my comment at the time that it would be a mammoth task, but six months on the club has come so far. It just shows what a good team with a vision can do.
And the ball is still rolling.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Reflecting back, I find is always very interesting....Looking at the original post I made in October last year - it seems that we have not deviated very much at all from my initial vision:
> 
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=2812
> 
> ...


Looking back is really interesting, I agree. All that talk about clubs and registers. I was all for it and there were many doubters back in July when the discussions first started. My ideas were always very clear even back then. 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1723

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3676


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

Personally I was pleased to receive the puppy contract with all the information.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Looking back is really interesting, I agree. All that talk about clubs and registers. I was all for it and there were many doubters back in July when the discussions first started. My ideas were always very clear even back then.
> 
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1723
> 
> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=3676


Yes agree Sarah ,we were the ones who were very interested in the registry and promoting ethical breeding since last year.

I remember when I joined here that people had little interest in talking about ethical breeding or health tests.........in fact I remember at one point when ethical breeding was discuss in the breeding section some-one saying this wasn't the place to discuss it!! and threads closed etc.....

We got people saying that this forum wasn't here for all that and people just wanted to have fun. It's good to see that things have changed and people have moved on and as well as fun are also interested in and are now looking into health testing and ethical breeding more and this forum does seem to embrace more discussion on these important matters.This is great as it means messages are now getting through and this will hopefully make an impact on those BYB's and puppy farmers.


That is a positive step in the right direction.........just shows that if you stand up for what you truly believe in, progression can be made.


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Just taken a long while reading through the links in previous threads - thanks for posting them as they contain some interesting and thought provoking information and ideas.

As for the topic of this thread - the RSPCA Puppy pack, my personal opinion is that it is a step in the right direction.

It is about time that the RSPCA/BVA took a serious look at the dog breeding industry and tried to set some sort of standard of information and care of dogs and puppies.

I have no doubt that over time the format of this pack will change - things evolve and after use improvements will be made to it, but as a standard pack it certainly has its use.

I would imagine that at the moment most, if not all, good breeders would offer their own version of this anyway - certainly looking at it, a lot of the information I was given from my local breeder when I got Bobby was included in the paperwork with him.

It will be interesting to see how many breeders decide to take this up. Obviously CCGB are going to use it for their accredited breeders, which is a good thing, but whether it gets a large uptake for breeders outside that remit remains to be seen.

Personally, I do not place much store in the fact the Kennel Club are unhappy with this being launched. I wonder how much of their unhappiness is based more on the good old 'nose being put out of joint' syndrome rather than serious concerns about its content, but maybe I am just being too cynical.

I hope this is the first step of the RSPCA/BVA taking a much closer look at standards of dog breeding.

Far too many look on dogs as a commodity and a money making machine. Even large scale, licensed breeders, who advertise their accreditation as a sign of high standards are really borderline puppy farms.

Only recently I visited a licensed breeder, hoping to buy a puppy. They were a well known and licensed breeder and supposedly reputable. Unfortunately, I was very unhappy with the set up there and ended up walking away without buying a most adorable puppy 

I would be happy if this is the first step of these two organisations taking a much closer look at the whole dog breeding industry and really putting the welfare of dogs and puppies at the forefront.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

mum2bobs said:


> Just taken a long while reading through the links in previous threads - thanks for posting them as they contain some interesting and thought provoking information and ideas.
> 
> As for the topic of this thread - the RSPCA Puppy pack, my personal opinion is that it is a step in the right direction.
> 
> ...


:iagree: I can't add anything to what you have said, all very true.


----------

